# Fixing shiplap



## Geeza_uk (21 May 2013)

About to clad my shed in 125mm shiplap.
Done a search but not sure about the correct way to fix it weather I screw or nail ?
I have a first fix cordless gun so could use 50 mm nails or would 50 mm screws be better ?
Also how many fixings per board as I have seen some people seem to say one fixing and others say two.

Andy


----------



## Lons (21 May 2013)

Hi Andy

I built a 5m x 3 shiplap shed about 10 years ago and it's as good as new. 19mm shiplap on to 100 x 50 framing.
I don't know the "correct" method but I used a paslode 350 with 50mm galv ringshanks, 2 nails to each board. Mostly because I had the gun and nails already but it seemed like a good method. ringshanks would make it a bu**er to remove a board if you need to.
The only cautionary note is that nailguns can be pretty fierce and can split the cladding if you're not careful.

Would have thought screws a better method but much more time consuming.

Bob


----------



## BRYAN (21 May 2013)

Hi.
I have always been under the impression that only one nail should be used to allow the board to shrink and expand without splitting. This nail should be placed to miss the top of the board undeneath/below.
The top of each board is held by the bottom of the board above.
I use nails because they are cheaper.

Bryan.


----------



## Mike.S (21 May 2013)

I'd use nails for speed and value, unless the boards are likely to be removed from time to time (eg. for access to secret hoard of gold bullion!). On spacing I follow the guidance of 1 nail if shiplap < 6"/150mm high but 2 if greater:

http://www.vastern.co.uk/tc-fixing-lap.html

When I re-clad my shed with Western Red Cedar I actually pre-drilled the holes, slightly oversized to allow for some expansion and prevent splitting, before driving in s/s ring shank nails. Laborious but I had a ready source of cheap labour (thanks son).


----------

